# Vivexotic Viva Chameleon vivarium



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I've seen a lot of negativity towards the new viva range but I thought I'd give my two pence worth having recently bought the chameleon viv. 

The viv is 575mm wide x 490mm deep x 914mm tall. I've seen people say this is too small for a chameleon but my yemen used only a fraction of his old 2x2x4 reptibreeze. 

This chameleon viv has the cut out in the top with a sturdy mesh insert to sit your basking light on/over so that it doesn't encroach on the inside. (note only the chameleon, bearded dragon and gecko specific vivs have this).
It comes with predrilled holes and clips for exo terra uv strips to fit widthways however as I use Arcadia t5 and they don't do tubes that short I've mounted mine diagonally and this fits without issue. 

The viv has 3 air vents on the back, 1 at the bottom and 2 towards the top. 

The newly designed plinths/door runners/front air vents are aluminium and look very smart (in my opinion). Just to be clear these are combined into one unit. The bottom unit has plastic strips that you stick into the runners, this means the doors slide very easily. I've seen mention of people finding the vents very sharp and unfinished but this wasn't the case with mine. 

The only thing I don't like is that vivexotic provide a wooden dowel to span the width for the basking spot, the dowel looks very out of place. I replaced the dowel with a branch. 

As with previous vivexotic vivs the instructions are clear and it's a doddle to put together. 

The glass doors are drilled for vivexotics own locking system. Gone are the days of trying to find a lock to fit! The viv comes with a plastic stopper that can be used, however I bought vivexotics lock. This is a nice looking lock and looks like a keyhole once in place, very easy to use and does what it's supposed to.

I can't fault the viv and will be buying another for my tokay.


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

look stunning see how it hold up to humidity but i must say the new range look so much better 

nice Yemen btw 


paul


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I've sealed it so humidity shouldn't be an issue. 

To keep humidity up I've got cypress mulch substrate and my mistking is plumbed in.


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

cool i do like the look Yemen look very happy too


----------



## tazjunky (Apr 4, 2010)

This looks great. I've been toying with the idea for my panthers but still in two minds. How are sorting drainage for your mist king?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm trying without drainage for now. I've only got the mistking on a minute burst every 4hrs and the mulch should absorb it rather than letting it sit in puddles.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice write up. : victory:


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

Looks good! I would jsut worry about drainae though as i dont like the use of substrate with chameleons. I also dont like with glass how it steams up in high humidity but if there is enough ventilation it should ot be a problem.


----------



## tazjunky (Apr 4, 2010)

Yes, thats my only concern with them too. I would worry about drainage and warping of the wood even if it is sealed. Id not thought of the steaming up issue but thats a great point Bradley.

I have to admit though I do like the look of them and im very tempted. They would help solve the issue of heating my xl reptibreeze cage in my front room as it has natural floor boards and so it gets a bit cold in the winter. As a result iv now moved both my cham cages upstairs into the spare bedroom and there is a massive difference in ambient temps and humidity. However the OH is not impressed with having them plonked upstairs!

maybe these could solve that problem but I dont know if I can afford the £120 if it doesnt do the job. 

What are the ambient/basking temps in the viv and what Watt basking spot are you using?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I've got 25.5C at the bottom, 27C in the middle and a basking of 34C. I'm using a 50w halogen but the T5 also puts out a bit of heat.


----------



## tazjunky (Apr 4, 2010)

Sounds promising temperature wise. A bit warm for my panthers but a s drop in wattage would sort that out. :2thumb:

Have you had any issue with condensation?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

No issues yet. It steams up briefly up top after misting but that soon clears.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Looks great! Especially when setup, ive got 6 Viv-Exotic Vivariums setup myself and they always look smart. Although i do prefer the old design personnally.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I've got 5 MODX 36's and annoyed they've changed the design as it means I can't expand them any further in the future. I do like the viva design though.


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for posting that review. Always nice to see what people think of the products.


----------



## tazjunky (Apr 4, 2010)

Saw one today in my local reptile shop when getting some live feed for my panthers. Have to say I think they are lovely looking vivs and im really tempted. 

But.........

I opened the sliding glass doors to look at the inside of the lower grill and noticed that you screw through it in to the wood underneath and it looked like it would let water in?

Have you had to seal over the screws and the underneath of the rail?


----------



## tazjunky (Apr 4, 2010)

how is your viv getting on? im still undecided but really want to take the plunge!


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry I missed your previous post. I siliconed along the bottom rail to stop water penetration but in reality water goes nowhere near it with how I have my mistking set up and the mulch absorbes what would have been standing water. 

It's still working out great, can't fault it at all. Unfortunately I haven't had the spare cash to buy another for my tokay yet.


----------



## tazjunky (Apr 4, 2010)

thanks for the reply, im really tempted. can you post some pics of the set-up now you have the mistking installed? :2thumb:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

tazjunky said:


> thanks for the reply, im really tempted. can you post some pics of the set-up now you have the mistking installed? :2thumb:


It was in place when I took the first lot of pictures, it's just hard to see the nozzle due to the light but here's a few more.


----------



## tazjunky (Apr 4, 2010)

brilliant, thanks so much for pics! Think im sold! : victory:


----------



## tazjunky (Apr 4, 2010)

How is your viv getting? It's been a couple of months now and your the only person on here I know of using the viva vivs for Chams. I'm hopefully getting a couple of new Chams in the next few months and still can't decide what to get!


----------



## Lizard_Lady (Jul 12, 2008)

_simon_ said:


> I've seen a lot of negativity towards the new viva range but I thought I'd give my two pence worth having recently bought the chameleon viv.
> 
> The viv is 575mm wide x 490mm deep x 914mm tall. I've seen people say this is too small for a chameleon but my yemen used only a fraction of his old 2x2x4 reptibreeze.
> 
> ...


I think your set-up looks awesome....not sure if you mentioned sealing the edges with silicone to prevent the wood warping from the moisture, but thats the only thing I would have done extra. I have recommended the use of the T5 UV bulbs and all the vegetation.

Awesome!


----------



## Mrwaylay (Jun 13, 2014)

Hey. I've also got a Vivexotica viv, which will have a Cham goin in it very soon. However, at the mo, in having a real issue with water pooling in the bottom. I've got a dripp running with two outlets, and I'm manually misting at the mo. I've got a large plastic tub collecting the dripping water, but some is obviously getting through to the bottom. Are you experiencing similar problems, and if not, how have you avoided it? Cheers.


----------



## kane90 (Feb 25, 2013)

Great looking viv and also have been thinking about this viv as it seems perfect for what I'm looking for especially with the cut out basking spot .... do u have your spot light on a stat? And also how is it holding up with water in the bottom I planned on wiring a dripper in to it and having like an empty cat litter tray to catch excess run off so it's easy to empty

Regards
Kane


----------

